# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia >  Es una pena

## Keolwi

Por motivos de salud parece ser que uno de mis compañeros de trabajo no puede seguir realizando los números conmigo y es que ha visto que después de tanto tiempo trabajando de pie, sus piernas no han dado mucho más de sí y están formándose varices por todos lados y por lo que he visto, de las grandes, de esas que tan importantes son y de las que hay que andar con mucho ojo. Ha estado buscando muchas soluciones para lo suyo, tratamientos que le hagan mejorar y todos los del equipo estamos ayudándole al máximo. Solo espero que se recupere pronto, ya que es una persona que para nosotros ha dado todo su potencial en cada espectáculo.

----------

